# Diesel : Square Chronograph



## Scatterbrained (Apr 29, 2014)

What can I say, my wife likes to shop.  Sometimes I think she feels a bit guilty so she'll stop to get me something while she's out.  

I have no idea if this thing has a specific model name.   The manual simply breaks the watches down by category.  






Diesel: Square Chronograph by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## mmaria (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it me or there is a brighter irregular area right to the watch? did you do vignette by painting perhaps?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 29, 2014)

No vignette, just a spot on black posterboard behind the watch via a snoot.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 29, 2014)

do you see what I'm talking about, or it's me?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 29, 2014)

No, it's not just you.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 29, 2014)

good news:
- I'm relieved it's not just me
- that bright part can be easily fixed in a matter of seconds and if you want to fix that...


----------

